

Pentagon Tells Staff: Stop Surfing Porn Sites at Work - jhony_d
http://gizmodo.com/5931159/pentagon-tells-staff-stop-surfing-porn-sites-at-work

======
diego
Gentlemen, this is the Pentagon. Make war, not love.

